# لماذا نتزوج



## سور (18 فبراير 2010)

*لماذا أتزوج؟*
** **هل فكرت في هذا السؤال البسيط وحاولت الإجابة عنه بموضوعية**وصدق؟**!*
*إن الإجابة عن هذا السؤال تكشف عن الدوافع وراء الزواج**.*
*وإنه لأمر هام**أن يفحص الإنسان دوافعه في أي أمر وخاصة الزواج** .*
*فالبعض يقدم على الزواج بدوافع**صحيحة،*
*والبعض آخر بدوافع قد تكون هدامة للحياة الزوجية أو على*
*الأقل لا**تصلح أساسا للحياة الزوجية** .*
*وايضا يتم اختيار شريك الحياه بطريقه خاطئه*​ 
*وسأذكر أولا أمثلة لبعض الأفكار الخاطئة*
*الموجودة لدى البعض**.*​ 
*+ **يقدم البعض** :*
*على الزواج بدافع تقليد آخرين أو**ربما غيرة منهم. فالزواج**) **في نظرهم ) يمنح الشخص قبولا من المجتمع، وتقديرا من**الناس**) **خاصة مجتمعنا الشرقى ). لذا يحاول البعض الهروب من كلام الناس أو ضغط**المجتمع ( وأحيانا الأسرة ) عن طريق الزواج. وما أخطر أن يقدم شخص على هذا**الأمر الخطير هروبا من الضغط أو رغبة في إرضاء الناس**.*​ 
*+ **يقول البعض** :*
*إني**أتزوج لأن السن يتقدم بي ولأن كل من في سني تزوجوا**.*
*أو بلغة أخري : أخشى أن**يفوتني القطار وهذا ينطبق بصفة خاصة على*
*الشابات لأن إحساسهن بمرور الزمن أقوى**من إحساس الشباب. لكن هل هذا**سبب للزواج؟! إن السن وحده ليس دافعا كافيا**للزواج. فربما العزوبية تكون**أفضل من الزواج**.*​ 

*+ **ويقول آخر** :*
*لقد تعبت من**أعمال البيت. فأنا مضطر أن أجهز طعامي، وأغسل**ملابسي، وأقوم بكل الأعمال**المنزلية المرهقة . هذا منطق من يريد خادمة**لا زوجة فالزواج شركة بين الاثنين**في الأعمال المنزلية**.*​ 
*+ **وتقول شابة** :*
*إني أريد أن أتزوج لأني لست سعيدة**في بيت والدي**. *
*فهما يتحكمان في ويسلبان حريتي. إن هذا سبب واهي للزواج، فهو**حالة هــــــــــروب من مشكلة. ومن يمكنه أن يضمن السعادة في البيت الجديد إن كانت**الفتاة توافق على أي شخص يتقدم لها لمجرد أنه سيخرجها من قيود أسرتها؟‍‍‍*
*هذه**أمثلة لبعض الأفكار الخاطئة التى تدل على*
*عدم فهم معنى الزواج كما قصد**الله**.*
*إذا ما هو الغرض الصحيح للزواج ؟*
*أسأل الله عن هذا فسيجيبك في كلمته**المقدسة**:*
*ليس جيدا أن يكون آدم وحده، فأصنع له معينا نظيره ( تك 18:2** )*
*فالله**الذي قال عن كل شئ إنه حسن، بل وحسن جدا، تطلع إلى آدم ورأى وحدته فقال هذا ليس**حسنا.. رآه في حاجة إلى شريك يؤنس وحدته ويعينه في مسئوليته, وعلى الرغم من ان آدم**قبل السقوط في الخطية كان في تمتع تام بالله وشركة مستمرة معه لا يعكر صفوها شئ،**إلا أن الله المحب رأى حاجته لشريك من نفس نوعه. شريك يراه بعينيه ويسمعه بأذنه**ويلمسه بيده يسير معه ويتحدث إليه ويتبادل العواطف معه . . لذا أوجد لـه الله هذا**الشريك**.*
*ولما استيقظ آدم من سباته ورأى امرأته بجواره، من فرط إعجابه بها أنشد**أول أنشودة في تاريخ البشرية** :*
*هذه الآن عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي. هذه**تدعى امرأة لأنها من أمرء أخذت**( **تك 23:2**)*
*تفكر فيها فرآها مناسبة له**ذهنيا وعاطفيا وجسديا، بل ومكملة له أيضا، فهتف معبرا عن فرحه العظيم بهذه**العطية التى وهبه الله إياها**.*
*إذا الغرض الصحيح للزواج هو**:*
*الرفقة و الشركة**بين الاثنين، وإيجاد معين لكل منهما**يساعده لإتمام مشيئة الله في الحياة*​


----------



## asmicheal (18 فبراير 2010)

تقدرى تقولى  يا سوربنحب النكد 

ههههههههههههههه

الحقيقة يعنى 
احنا مكاننا ووطننا الاصلى ملكوت السماء 
وطول وقت غربتنا على الارض 
نحاول نصبر ونكيف نفسنا لنصل لموطنا الاصلى ملكوت السموات 

فمن استطاع ان يملك اللة كل حياتة على الارض بالبتولية ف طوباة 
ومن لم يستطع يتزوج ليصل بالسلامة لملكوت السموات متعكزا على الشريك الاخر 
وحتى ان انجب الاطفال يعدهم  للسماء 
ليدخل 
بنفسة وباولئك الذين اعطيتنى كوزنات والكل ا لك يا ملكى والهى 

وفى السماء لا يوجد زواج 
اذ فى وجود اللة تشتاق كل النفوس لشمس البر 
بصحبة الملائكة والقديسين فى رحلة معرفة لا نهائية


----------



## Mason (18 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على الموضوع
فعلا سؤال بسيط ورد بسيط منى علشان مننقرضش
زى ......... ههههههه


----------



## youhnna (18 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع راائع سور
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (18 فبراير 2010)

*إذا الغرض الصحيح للزواج هو**:*
*الرفقة و الشركة**بين الاثنين، وإيجاد معين لكل منهما**يساعده لإتمام مشيئة الله في الحياة* 


_موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووووى  عمرى ما  فكرت فى السوال ده قبل كده_


----------



## سور (21 فبراير 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تقدرى تقولى يا سوربنحب النكد
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى اسميشال يا جميل 
اجابتك لسؤالى تعنى فهم صحيح جدا للزواج المسيحى البناء
ربنا يبارك بيتك واولادك


----------



## سور (21 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع
> فعلا سؤال بسيط ورد بسيط منى علشان مننقرضش
> زى ......... ههههههه


 ايه الرد المقنع ده يا نيسو
الرب يباركك


----------



## سور (21 فبراير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع راائع سور​​*
> *تسلم ايديكى*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 ميرررسى يوحنا لمرورك الرائع
الرب معك


----------



## سور (21 فبراير 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *إذا الغرض الصحيح للزواج هو**:*
> *الرفقة و الشركة**بين الاثنين، وإيجاد معين لكل منهما**يساعده لإتمام مشيئة الله في الحياة*
> 
> 
> _موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووووى عمرى ما فكرت فى السوال ده قبل كده_


 لازم بنت موسى الاسود نفكر فى السؤال ده 
علشان نقدر نختار صح
الرب معك


----------

